# ideas please



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Can we have some ideas for next weeks 'big night in' please? I am thinking we need to try a baked potato as Alex hasnt had one for a whole year!


I think it could be easier on the pump to get right - so would like to try - but am open to any other menu ideas too as its for everyone!


I also think we could revisit some of the 'problem' foods for people so we can alter how we dose etc.. I think that would be very helpful for some. I need to try the fajhitas again as results were not good and would like to learn how to do them.Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd be up for jacket potato, id just add a nice filling oily fish maybe tuna to mine .


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been told that 80% of people (I am presuming people on a pump, not sure) cannot get jacket potato, cheese and beans right.    I am in that 80% and it is one of Jessica's fav meals but we just don't do it, it is a nightmare.

Jacket on its own we don't have a problem with but add either of those ingredient but especially both together and Houston we  have lift off, up high as well !

I'm up for a jacket.

Bev you are good, I couldn't think what do to.

Am happy to retry stuff although not bothered about the f&c as that is just a disaster from start to finish !

How about a roast dinner one week.  Are we up for doing that on a Wednesday.    Doesn't have to be the full works but roasts can cause problems.    I find that Jessica hardly needs any insulin for a roast and often hypos.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 12, 2010)

A few ideas:-

a) Moussaka

b) Lasagne

c) Shepherds/Cottage pie


----------



## am64 (Mar 12, 2010)

Id wondered about shepherds pie ?


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Shepherds pie would be good as we find mashed potato does awful things! Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Shepherds pie would be good as we find mashed potato does awful things! Bev



yopu know me im easy, ill try whatever the consensus goes with.


----------



## Mand (Mar 12, 2010)

Baked potato with beans and cheese would suit us.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2010)

How about we do baked pots next Wednesday, Shepherds pie the Wednesday after, lasagne would be a good one for the week after that.  Jessica has the tescos' ones sometimes and they play havoc.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 12, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> How about we do baked pots next Wednesday, Shepherds pie the Wednesday after, lasagne would be a good one for the week after that.  Jessica has the tescos' ones sometimes and they play havoc.



That sounds like a good idea =)


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> That sounds like a good idea =)



Ill second that.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 12, 2010)

What about a meat and potato pie and mushy peas? (Or is that unpalatable to people in the South??) Got  a reading of 20 last time I ate this, took 3U correction then had a massive crash in the night. So, I'm willing to try again....


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> What about a meat and potato pie and mushy peas? (Or is that unpalatable to people in the South??) Got  a reading of 20 last time I ate this, took 3U correction then had a massive crash in the night. So, I'm willing to try again....



Sounds lovely.  Jessica loves mushy peas so will be your best friend.  Where can I get a meat and potato pie though?  Will I have to make it?


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, I think Steff and I would have to courier it down to you from the North! Perhaps we could just say any stodgy pie from the supermarket?


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Hmm, I think Steff and I would have to courier it down to you from the North! Perhaps we could just say any stodgy pie from the supermarket?



lol yeah maybe grab yourself a nice meat and potato from tesco finest range ad.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like a Cornish pastie to me, that has meat and potatoes in it, but just a funny shape !

Will have to look for a stodgy meat and pot pie in Tescos next time.  Need to check this out !


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 12, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> ..........c) Shepherds/Cottage pie.........


What about making either of these with low-carbohydrate cauli-mash instead of mashed potatoes? 

I've eaten cauli-mash cottage pie three times this week and I've had great results from my meter every time:

Sunday
Cauli-mash cottage pie, peas and gravy (including second helpings!)
5.7 - one hour after finishing eating
5.4 - two hours after finishing eating

Monday
Cauli-mash cottage pie, peas and gravy
5.5 - one hour after finishing eating

Tuesday
Cauli-mash cottage pie, peas with pickled beetroot and red cabbage
5.6 - one hour after finishing eating

In my opinion, the cauli-mash version is a much better option for the non-insulin dependent Type 2s such as me compared with the usual cottage/shepherd's pie made with mashed potatoes.

John


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 12, 2010)

Baked spud with beans and cheese seems good to me.

I won't use butter. I'd prefer to use low fat cheese and lower carb beans if that's OK.

I'm not too keen on Fajhitas - too spicy. Had some Encheladas. (Excuse spelling) and they were OK so perhaps we might consider those.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 12, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> How about we do baked pots next Wednesday, Shepherds pie the Wednesday after, lasagne would be a good one for the week after that.  Jessica has the tescos' ones sometimes and they play havoc.



Good idea Batwoman. I'd go with that...


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> What about making either of these with low-carbohydrate cauli-mash instead of mashed potatoes?
> 
> I've eaten cauli-mash cottage pie three times this week and I've had great results from my meter every time:
> 
> ...



Hi John,
Sounds lovely and i will give it a go. The 'problem' with doing a low or no carb food is that there are very few takers! We did one last week and not many people seemed interested in doing it.Bev


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Baked spud with beans and cheese seems good to me.
> 
> I won't use butter. I'd prefer to use low fat cheese and lower carb beans if that's OK.
> 
> I'm not too keen on Fajhitas - too spicy. Had some Encheladas. (Excuse spelling) and they were OK so perhaps we might consider those.



Hi Tez, thats fine - do it to your own taste. Can I ask what are lower carb beans? Sorry if i am being thick!Bev


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Tez, thats fine - do it to your own taste. Can I ask what are lower carb beans? Sorry if i am being thick!Bev



I don't think you're being thick Bev. 

Basically on the side of tins of baked beans it tells you how many carbs there are per 100g. There can be quite a difference between own brand, Heinz, and the  economy ones.

I know the carbs of the beans themselves stay the same. 

It's the tomato sauce we look at as some have far more sugar in them than others. 

Hope that helps.

I once tried straining off the juice and made my own with tomato puree and a little splenda and lemon juice and paprika and a few beans (to thicken sauce) in the blender. Need to get the ratios better.


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Tez, that makes sense! I must admit - Alex rarely has beans so i havent really investigated the carb content of the sauces - good tip - i will have a look next time i am in shops.Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

ewwww beans are a no no for me im afraid hate the things, ill have my tuna still me thinks.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Thanks Tez, that makes sense! I must admit - Alex rarely has beans so i havent really investigated the carb content of the sauces - good tip - i will have a look next time i am in shops.Bev



The home brew sauce is as low carb as I can make it. 

Lemon juice lowers GI. Splenda counteracts the lemon taste and beans as thickener means no flour. Paprika gives zing. 

You might want to dissolve the splenda in a tablespoon of boiling water before putting it in. If you leave the few beans out you don't need to wash the blender up and you can do it in a saucepan and let it reduce on a simmer instead.

When I perfect it I'll put it on the recipes page.


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

if everyones else has beans and i dont will that make my results void?just i cant stand beans,and things in sauces that are tomato related.tuna is my fave


----------



## randomange (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm definitely up for jacket potatoes, but I'd have something other than beans.  

Steff, I think the experiment is just as valid, it'll be like the curry.  Everyone made their own curry, some have naan bread, some didn't, but we could see the results and learn from them (which reminds me, I'm going to do that this weekend!)


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> if everyones else has beans and i dont will that make my results void?just i cant stand beans,and things in sauces that are tomato related.tuna is my fave



Steph, if you dont have beans on your baked potato - you will be banned from the forum I'm afraid. When you signed up to the forum - there was a clause at the bottom that said 'if your taking part in Bev's big night in' you MUST eat exactly what is on the menu.

I can make some exceptions, but there has to be a DAMNED good reason for it. The fact that you 'dont like' tomato based sauces just doesnt cut it I am afraid. If you think you are above the rules - then you wont be allowed to take part. This is how it is - get over it.Bev


----------



## twinnie (Mar 12, 2010)

jacket spud sounds good     beans or tuna


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

twinnie said:


> jacket stud sounds good     beans or tuna



ooooooh twinnie whos this stud ???

Right Bev you be like that i know where im not wanted


----------



## twinnie (Mar 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ooooooh twinnie whos this stud ???
> 
> 
> wishfull thinking on my part i think lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Steph, if you dont have beans on your baked potato - you will be banned from the forum I'm afraid. When you signed up to the forum - there was a clause at the bottom that said 'if your taking part in Bev's big night in' you MUST eat exactly what is on the menu.
> 
> I can make some exceptions, but there has to be a DAMNED good reason for it. The fact that you 'dont like' tomato based sauces just doesnt cut it I am afraid. If you think you are above the rules - then you wont be allowed to take part. This is how it is - get over it.Bev



What's this? Steff is refusing to comply to forum rules on BNOs? What would happen if we all refused to follow the rules? The place would descend into chaos!

I wonder if the 'Diabetic Chef' has some recipes we could use?


----------



## am64 (Mar 12, 2010)

heheee loving this thread...i hate tuna but love beans ...why dont we try baked spud with either tuna or beans or what ever its good and compare results ...it be good to see what does what ...?


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> heheee loving this thread...i hate tuna but love beans ...why dont we try baked spud with either tuna or beans or what ever its good and compare results ...it be good to see what does what ...?



phew knew i would get some one on my side, was beginning to think this was a conspiracy the at bully bev has been starting one me again am


----------



## bev (Mar 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> What's this? Steff is refusing to comply to forum rules on BNOs? What would happen if we all refused to follow the rules? The place would descend into chaos!
> 
> I wonder if the 'Diabetic Chef' has some recipes we could use?



Hexactly! See what I have to put up with Northey when your away?
Not that I want to tell any tales - but..... 

Tez has been seen cavorting with a bottle of cider....naked..on the billiard table.....

Steph was found trying to sell bottles of 'carb free milkshake' to the new-borns......

Adrienne was arrested for being in possesion of illicit 'jelly babies' she had appropriated off fleabay....

Peter C has been warned by his community police officer that waving banners saying 'carbs kill' is actually an offence....and not actually true...

Sophie was caught trying to tattoo the words 'pasta is lovely and i will eat as much as i want mother funky' on Carolines left hip and given a caution...by the vicar..

Twinnee was escorted off the premises due to 'innapropriate behaviour with a bag of splender'...not entirely sure what happened - but she sported a candy floss type quiff for a good few hours afterwards....on her left breast...

I am not sure I can tell you the rest to be honest as I would feel a tad ashamed.....oh - ok - Mand and Patricia have been remanded in custody for.......wait for it......for trying to explain DUAL WAVES to a pair of eskimos who had only popped in for some advice on their athletes foot....I kid you not...

Kids eh? 

Welcome back Northey.Bev


----------



## twinnie (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Hexactly! See what I have to put up with Northey when your away?
> Not that I want to tell any tales - but.....
> 
> Tez has been seen cavorting with a bottle of cider....naked..on the billiard table.....
> ...



pmsl bev you said you wouldnt tell


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi John,
> Sounds lovely and i will give it a go. The 'problem' with doing a low or no carb food is that there are very few takers! We did one last week and not many people seemed interested in doing it.Bev


Hi Bev,

In my opinion, any Type 2 in particular ought to be interested in such options but if they aren't then they aren't! Most of the stuff that people have been trying in this thread are way off my radar these days. 

The cauli-mash was superb and I wouldn't have known that it wasn't mashed potato if my wife hadn't told me. You could maybe test that out for yourself on Alex. My wife made cottage pie with potatoes - another with cauli-mash - and yet another one with potaoes and veggie-mince for the two vegetarian children in our family. Life doesn't get any easier for her but she just loves cooking for the family on Sundays.

Another option that I've heard recommended a lot is cauli-rice. I haven't tried that yet but I will be doing certainly - because I know that it will keep my blood glucose levels down.  

I just wish that I'd any idea at all about cooking myself! 

Best wishes - John


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Good idea Batwoman. I'd go with that...



Ha love it.  I've been called a few things in my time but never Batwoman, think I'll keep that one !


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2010)

bev said:


> Hexactly! See what I have to put up with Northey when your away?
> Not that I want to tell any tales - but.....
> 
> Tez has been seen cavorting with a bottle of cider....naked..on the billiard table.....
> ...



Excellent, absolutely brilliant.   

You did however forget to mention the photos I had been sent anonymously of a certain person called Bev and some tassles placed  .............................  what can I say.   I did refuse to accept the video, far too much info........ and I was trying to eat my dinner


----------



## am64 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahhhaaa thanks all for making me laugh xxx i love this place !!


----------



## Mand (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh Bev, you did make me chuckle! 

Welcome back Northener!


----------



## bev (Mar 13, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> In my opinion, any Type 2 in particular ought to be interested in such options but if they aren't then they aren't! Most of the stuff that people have been trying in this thread are way off my radar these days.
> 
> ...



Hi John,
Silly question - I assume you just boil the cauli like you would potatoes and then drain it and mash it? I think I might try this tomorrow night as Alex isnt well with a cold and has needed 200% insulin today and it would be great to give him a low carb meal that will fill him up. Also, how do you do the cauli-rice? Sounds lovely.

I was wondering whether you would like to start a type 2 experimental night? I do realise that a lot of what we are suggesting just isnt right for some type 2's who prefer to keep things low or no carb - but i run out of ideas and think a type 2 would be better at sorting something out?Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2010)

I aint changing my mind over jacket potato now its made up.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

bev said:


> ..............Silly question - I assume you just boil the cauli like you would potatoes and then drain it and mash it?.................


I've just consulted my chef and she says - "Yes - just like that!" She added a knob of extra-light margarine and some black pepper. However, apparently the margarine was simply because I'm calorie counting to slim - in a normal situation, she recommends adding a knob of butter or cream. 



bev said:


> ........Also, how do you do the cauli-rice? Sounds lovely.........


I don't know because I've never tried it. However, I'll look up where I read about it and let you know.



bev said:


> I was wondering whether you would like to start a type 2 experimental night? I do realise that a lot of what we are suggesting just isnt right for some type 2's who prefer to keep things low or no carb - but i run out of ideas and think a type 2 would be better at sorting something out?Bev



I don't know about that because I'm really sorted as to what I eat these days. Moreover, I have absolutely no idea about cooking or preparing food - I largely eat what is placed in front of me. However, I could come up with a list of low carb meals that I'd recommend to keep blood glucose levels low if that would be of interest to anyone. However, it seems to me that most people on this forum are quite happy just going along eating high carbohydrate meals even when their blood glucose levels are high and in double figures. Quite frankly, some of the stuff I read makes my eyes pop out of my head.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> I've just consulted my chef and she says - "Yes
> 
> . However, it seems to me that most people on this forum are quite happy just going along eating high carbohydrate meals even when their blood glucose levels are high and in double figures. Quite frankly, some of the stuff I read makes my eyes pop out of my head.
> 
> ...


----------



## bev (Mar 13, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> I've just consulted my chef and she says - "Yes - just like that!" She added a knob of extra-light margarine and some black pepper. However, apparently the margarine was simply because I'm calorie counting to slim - in a normal situation, she recommends adding a knob of butter or cream.
> 
> 
> I don't know because I've never tried it. However, I'll look up where I read about it and let you know.
> ...



Hi John,
Could you say thanks to the chef! I will do this tomorrow and report back. Think i will add some cream - sounds lovely.

I do think it would be beneficial for you to list the sorts of meals you eat as perhaps i could incorporate this into the 'big night in' (i.e. give a fully loaded carb meal and a low carb option for type 2's etc). Thanks again John and wife!Bev


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ...........Oh well each to there own eh, if you dont try you will never know what effects your blood sugars...........


Hi Steff,

Please rest assured that I know exactly what effect cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice and pizza etc do to my blood glucose levels. I've tested them all out and found through experience that almost all the time they all shove my readings straight into double figures and that's not where I want them to be. That's the reason that I'll not eat them hgardly at all these days. Sorry!

Best wishes - John


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2010)

hey walley corker could you get Mrs walley corker to get involved as it seems like she, by providing your dinns, is the driving force behind your excellant diet!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> Please rest assured that I know exactly what effect cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice and pizza etc do to my blood glucose levels. I've tested them all out and found through experience that almost all the time they all shove my readings straight into double figures and that's not where I want them to be. That's the reason that I'll not eat them hgardly at all these days. Sorry!
> 
> Best wishes - John


, i practically handle my diabetes alone and until i try things i cant know i certainly have no guidance from the health profession so if im making mistakes then so be it.The diasaster i had with the pizza has meant i have not had it since nor wish to.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well thats you im sure your care has been alot better then mine ever has been , i practically handle my diabetes alone and until i try things i cant know.The diasaster i had with the pizza has meant i have not had it since nor wish to.



Steff, I think John is simply saying that he has basically done these kinds of experiments himself in the past, so now knows (like you now do with pizza) what the effects are.


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Steff, I think John is simply saying that he has basically done these kinds of experiments himself in the past, so now knows (like you now do with pizza) what the effects are.



Yeah i guess so, i guess im reacting and it was my own fault to the bit where he said some just carry on doing these nights in happily  despite there high levels.


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Steffy Cuz Chill hun and wally please remember the way food seems to effect us is always different ...i for example have no problem with noodles ! why ??? god only knows ...did you see my curry results mine were great!!! but others no so good ....Im so glad it works for you also due to your influence i have started being aware of my carbs but please dont despair...same applies for all of us xxx


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> hey walley corker could you get Mrs walley corker to get involved as it seems like she, by providing your dinns, is the driving force behind your excellant diet!!


Hi am64,

No - she wouldn't do anything like that. She doesn't come up with the ideas - she simply takes up on the things that I read on various diabetes forums on the internet and puts them into practice.

However, she happens to have liked everything herself so far even though she doesn't have diabetes. At Sunday dinner she ate the normal cottage pie but tried some of the cauli-mash version and said she liked it. 

She makes veggie options too because two of our three grown-up kids are vegetarians. I'm always happy to eat the veggie options but my wife doesn't like those as much as the non-veggie versions.

She loves making Sunday dinner for about ten of us - with carnivores, veggies and one person with diabetes present. Personally, I'd find it too much to cope with!

Best wishes - John


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2010)

well wally send her my regards i think she sound like a super cook/mum/wifey to me ...!


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi John,
> Could you say thanks to the chef! I will do this tomorrow and report back. Think i will add some cream - sounds lovely.
> 
> I do think it would be beneficial for you to list the sorts of meals you eat as perhaps i could incorporate this into the 'big night in' (i.e. give a fully loaded carb meal and a low carb option for type 2's etc). Thanks again John and wife!Bev


That's OK Bev,

My diet is fairly limited and doesn't vary much from what I posted recently in the Food Section. 

Mainly:

Breakfast - usually bacon and tomatoes possibly with mushrooms and/or egg - occasionally, Lizi's Granola instead or Tesco's low-fat natural yoghurt with berries and more recently with a couple of teaspoons of Lizi's Granola added and a little bit of cinammon.

Lunch - meat or fish with very mixed salad and a few seeds spread over it (usually flax/linseed seeds).

If I eat a pub lunch then it's usually beef or gammon steak with veg and salad and possibly just a few chips. In my opinion, that's a great meal for people with diabetes. 

Evening meal - generally, just whatever my wife prepares. Tonight it was Chicken Marengo (basically chicken breast in a tomato sauce) on a large bed of cabbage. One day earlier this week it was veggie-mince on a bed of cabbage. Another was cauli-mash cottage pie, peas and gravy. Sometimes things such as chilli but on a small portion of brown rice. Quite often various kinds of fish with plenty of vegetables and maybe just one small potato. She just adapts the meals knowing that I won't be eating very much if anything in the bread, potatoes, rice and pasta line even if she makes that sort of thing for herself.

If we eat out in the evening then I'd choose similar things to those I choose for a pub lunch. Quite often we eat in Indian restaurants and then I'd have poppadums and pickle tray, kebab type meaty stuff with a small amount of rice - no naan bread that's taboo. I find restaurants quite easy because they always have meat and fish with veg - I just avoid choosing the potatoes, pizza, pasta etc and eating any bread that might come along with the meal.

Hope that might help a little.

Personally, I've absolutely no idea of the problems that Type 1s and insulin-dependent Type 2s have to deal with. When I try reading up the experiments that you've all been carrying out then I'm bewildered with how they have to deal with things. 

For non-insulin dependent Type 2s such as me, I see things much more simply - i.e. often all we have to do is to eat the foods that don't send our blood glucose levels into double figures. For this group, we have no other choice if we want to give ourselves a chance of becoming insulin dependent  and/or don't want our conditions to deteriorate - i.e. "progress" as they call it - and lead to complications.

I really do feel for parents such as yourself who are having to sort out things for kids that have diabetes. I was talking to Adrienne about this not too long back. I don't know whether I'm correct, personally, I think that it's worse for the parent than the child - especially when they are very young - after all, it's you who is having to deal with all the problems. My wife is a schoolteacher and she often says that the kids with diabetes often seem to be envied by those without diabetes because they see them as having special treats such as more frequent snacks. Do you find that?

Hope that you will find something else of interset in the links that I have sent to you by PM.

Very best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> well wally send her my regards i think she sound like a super cook/mum/wifey to me ...!


A much better mother than a wife I always say! 

42 years is a very long time - murderers don't get that long! 

John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> Steffy Cuz Chill hun and wally please remember the way food seems to effect us is always different ...i for example have no problem with noodles ! why ??? god only knows ...did you see my curry results mine were great!!! but others no so good ....Im so glad it works for you also due to your influence i have started being aware of my carbs but please dont despair...same applies for all of us xxx


Yes - I realise that is sometimes the case. For example, fruit doesn't do anything hardly at all to my blood glucose levels but many others tell me that it is different thing for them. 

However, I do think that most of us react very similarly blood-glucose wise to cereals, bread, potatoes, pizza etc - i.e. eating them sends us high and cutting back on them - or cutting them out altogether - generally, leads to a big reduction in blood glucose levels - and quickly too. It's not complicated to work this out as soon as we start testing.

John


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2010)

ooooh wally we'll tell xxxx .... re wifey post !! hheeehee


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

am64 said:


> ooooh wally we'll tell xxxx .... re wifey post !! hheeehee


I tell her all the time!


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2010)

heheeee !


----------



## karinagal (Mar 13, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Yes - I realise that is sometimes the case. For example, fruit doesn't do anything hardly at all to my blood glucose levels but many others tell me that it is different thing for them.
> 
> However, I do think that most of us react very similarly blood-glucose wise to cereals, bread, potatoes, pizza etc - i.e. eating them sends us high and cutting back on them - or cutting them out altogether - generally, leads to a big reduction in blood glucose levels - and quickly too. It's not complicated to work this out as soon as we start testing.
> 
> John



Hi John. I also find that fruit doesn't seem to have a major effect on my bg - isn't it strange how we all react differently to the same foods? I wonder why that is? At the beginning, I was devastated when Special K and Weetabix sent me high as they are my favourite non sugar coated cereals..  then with a bit of experimenting I found that for me it was all down to the quantity.. when I reduced the weetabix from 3 to 2 I was happy to see it didn't send me into the teens, highest was < 9. Never did manage to resolve the Special K though - could not bring myself to measure the portions.. too used to filling up the bowl!! 

I'm lucky that I've found the carbs that I can still enjoy eating but don't send my levels high and still satisfy my hunger. If that changes and I need to rethink my approach, I'll definitely revisit your meal ideas.. I'm already a great fan of gammon steak for a pub lunch although I tend to prefer pineapple on top... 

Karina


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 13, 2010)

karinagal said:


> ................ I'm already a great fan of gammon steak for a pub lunch although I tend to prefer pineapple on top... ...........


Hi Karinagal,

Glad to hear that things are going well for you.

As regards you preferring pineapple - my preference is egg and pineapple!  
Whenever, they'll give me both that is! 

Best wishes - John


----------



## karinagal (Mar 13, 2010)

Mmmm..... *both* you say? Interesting.... might try that sometime!!


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 14, 2010)

You're right about the carbs John.

I try to eat a lower amount than I used to. I also try to keep my BG below 7.8 2 hours after eating. (On www.bloodsugar101.com have a look at this page *http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045678.php* )

I also do at least 30 minutes of exercise every dry day.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 15, 2010)

I too ideally like to keep my 2 hour post-meal BG to 7.8 but i don't always achieve that.  If i have any carbs it's usually sweet potato, basmati rice and wholewheat pasta but i always weigh it out (usually 25 - 30g dry weight) so it's small portions all the way.  I too have a 30 min walk every eve after my main meal and longer walks at the weekend and have been doing this for the past 5 months since diagnosed.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 15, 2010)

Your numbers are very good Carina, especially as you don't take any diabetic medication. Don't put yourself down. I reckon your next HbA1c will be in the 5% club. Non diabetic levels.

To be honest I wish I could get your numbers diet only but I tried twice and can't. I'm jealous.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2010)

have we decided if we are having jkt potato then?


----------



## bev (Mar 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> have we decided if we are having jkt potato then?



Thanks Steph, I was just searching for this thread as i couldnt remember what we were doing ! In the absence of any other ideas - baked potatoes it is!Bev


----------



## aymes (Mar 20, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> How about we do baked pots next Wednesday, Shepherds pie the Wednesday after, lasagne would be a good one for the week after that.  Jessica has the tescos' ones sometimes and they play havoc.




Did we decide this was the plan and so it's shepherd pie next week? Doing my shopping for next week soon so want to work out what to get in!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 20, 2010)

haven't read all suggestions and am not sure what you've done the last few but here's a few suggestions

Curry & rice
bangers and mash

and

fish & chips (again )


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2010)

aymes said:


> Did we decide this was the plan and so it's shepherd pie next week? Doing my shopping for next week soon so want to work out what to get in!



Beat me to it Aymes I was going to ask tomorrow as i do shop Monday this week , Bev is shepards pie still ok??


----------



## bev (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes if thats ok with everyone - shepherds pie - or cottage pie - whatever you prefer.Bev


----------

